# dutch pharma review



## Hooba (Dec 1, 2020)

After having to find a  new source I decided to give Dutch pharma a try, it was US based so I didn't have to worry about customs and all the other stuff that comes with it.  Having been skeptical at first I sent out a sample to a lab and waited for the results to returned and to my surprise my test 400 came back actually a  little better than the 400mg per ML so for now I'm going to give them a thumbs up until something happens and I'm forced to look elsewhere.  Only gripe I had with them is the shipping times but with COVID right now I couldn't blame them since I think it was more on the postal carrier.


----------



## CJ (Dec 1, 2020)

I never liked the Dutch, with their windmills and wooden shoes. :32 (8):


----------



## lfod14 (Dec 1, 2020)

I've also used Dutch in the past with great results, however... are you aware of what's going on currently with them? Do you have that lab I could see? I've been blaming their test 400 for some shit I went through! Also, do you know what batch that was?


----------



## Jin (Dec 1, 2020)

Thanks for sharing. What lab did the testing?


----------



## Hooba (Dec 2, 2020)

lfod14 said:


> I've also used Dutch in the past with great results, however... are you aware of what's going on currently with them? Do you have that lab I could see? I've been blaming their test 400 for some shit I went through! Also, do you know what batch that was?



I'm not sure what has been going on with them, I didn't know anything was up with them.  The batch I have is RX-57980E and the lab results I don't physically have it was just over the phone.  My friend is an endo and he suggested doing it this way but it came out to a calculated 403mg per mL.   What kind of shit did you go through?


----------



## Hooba (Dec 2, 2020)

Jin said:


> Thanks for sharing. What lab did the testing?


I gave the sample to my Endo friend and he has it done for me which works out welll.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Dec 2, 2020)

Had no idea these guys were even still around....


----------



## Hooba (Dec 2, 2020)

MR. BMJ said:


> Had no idea these guys were even still around....


They came recommended to me from a few of the locals here.  No locals sources here so we are forced to do what we have to do.  Sucks you take a risk but that's why I had it tested but also to with testing it sucks because I lose a dose damn near from what they pull from the vial ti seems


----------



## MrInsensitive (Dec 2, 2020)

I’ve seen a lot of mixed reviews. Surely your endo can email you some paperwork? Something?


----------



## Hooba (Dec 2, 2020)

He's going to try and text it to me tomorrow, I can post screenshots once I get them.


----------



## Hooba (Dec 2, 2020)

MrInsensitive said:


> I’ve seen a lot of mixed reviews. Surely your endo can email you some paperwork? Something?


 He's going to try and text me tomorrow.  I don't want him jeopardizing his rep because I want to be a goon in a sense.  Stay tuned and I'll post as soon as I get it


----------



## MrInsensitive (Dec 2, 2020)

That’s awesome man!! I appreciate that. Thank you. I’d like to try them out. 
had any luck with their orals?


----------



## Hooba (Dec 2, 2020)

MrInsensitive said:


> That’s awesome man!! I appreciate that. Thank you. I’d like to try them out.
> had any luck with their orals?


Negative!  This is my first attempt at going away from what was prescribed in a sense LOL!  The doc can only prescribe so much before the insurance company questions it


----------



## MrInsensitive (Dec 2, 2020)

Oh damn. My bad. Yes I’d say that’s the case. I don’t know personally but that seems right. I take it you have a deficiency of sorts? Trt or hrt? None of my business of course. I’m just interested in the hoops for trt. I’ve been researching it.


----------



## lfod14 (Dec 2, 2020)

SerialHooba said:


> I'm not sure what has been going on with them, I didn't know anything was up with them.  The batch I have is RX-57980E and the lab results I don't physically have it was just over the phone.  My friend is an endo and he suggested doing it this way but it came out to a calculated 403mg per mL.   What kind of shit did you go through?



Another forum had some of their oils tested and it didn't end well. Their Rippex Blend which is supposed to be TrenA/TrenE/MastP 75/75/75 Came back at 58/44, no mast, and 10% Test! Their Dynamite blend which is supposed to be 25 Tren Base, 50 Test Base, 50 Winstrol , came back 86 TrenE, 118 Test, no Winny. So not good. That started a firestorm and I found another thread of a complaint against the Test 400, which I had just got because they were out of cyp, two weeks of using it and middle of first week I had ED! Like bad! Never had that before. I assumed it was Finasteride doing it because I'd been on it for 1.5mo and figured it was a coincidence, and maybe it was but when my cyp came in within a week I was running again. I did half my Finasteride dose so 2 things changed so hard to say. But I'm not buying from them anymore once all this stuff is gone. I've done bloods in the past with their stuff and it's been dead on, so it seems this is newer. They did say their lab has moved and it seems that's the issue (outsourced like many). I sent a vial of deca to be tested because I also saw complaints of that with the same lot # i have 3 more vials of, hopefully getting some results on that in the next week or two.


----------



## Crysis (Dec 2, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I never liked the Dutch, with their windmills and wooden shoes. :32 (8):


----------



## MrInsensitive (Dec 2, 2020)

lfod14 said:


> Another forum had some of their oils tested and it didn't end well. Their Rippex Blend which is supposed to be TrenA/TrenE/MastP 75/75/75 Came back at 58/44, no mast, and 10% Test! Their Dynamite blend which is supposed to be 25 Tren Base, 50 Test Base, 50 Winstrol , came back 86 TrenE, 118 Test, no Winny. So not good. That started a firestorm and I found another thread of a complaint against the Test 400, which I had just got because they were out of cyp, two weeks of using it and middle of first week I had ED! Like bad! Never had that before. I assumed it was Finasteride doing it because I'd been on it for 1.5mo and figured it was a coincidence, and maybe it was but when my cyp came in within a week I was running again. I did half my Finasteride dose so 2 things changed so hard to say. But I'm not buying from them anymore once all this stuff is gone. I've done bloods in the past with their stuff and it's been dead on, so it seems this is newer. They did say their lab has moved and it seems that's the issue (outsourced like many). I sent a vial of deca to be tested because I also saw complaints of that with the same lot # i have 3 more vials of, hopefully getting some results on that in the next week or two.


Thank you for this.


----------



## lfod14 (Dec 2, 2020)

SerialHooba said:


> The batch I have is RX-57980E and the lab results I don't physically have it was just over the phone.  My friend is an endo and he suggested doing it this way but it came out to a calculated 403mg per mL



That's some good news in the middle of a shitstorm. That's the batch I have. Maybe that vial won't have to be retired.


----------



## Hooba (Dec 2, 2020)

Sorry for the hack job on the cut but I had to do my best to keep the names off of the sheet.   I'm assuming this is what you guys wanted to see?


----------



## Hooba (Dec 2, 2020)

Uploading pics is kicking my ass, sorry bear with me.


----------



## KevinD (Dec 12, 2020)

What? people still buy from dutch pharma? he was kicked off of the other forum im on for screwing over a lot of guys. bunch of guys got  beyond low numbers off his test. few other guys on asf posted about this.

Here was his test reports posted on another forum. 



https://ibb.co/vLz5bxR]






[/url]
https://ibb.co/6NLsXRC]





[/url]
https://ibb.co/4ZtX8Tm]





[/url]



https://ibb.co/g3pjnx4]





[/url]
https://ibb.co/dLPy4Sb]





[/url]









DutchPharma
Dynamite 100



Tren Base 25mg/ml
Test Base 50 mg/ml
Winstrol 25 mg/ml



actually contains - Tren E 86.34 and mix of testosterone esers 118.23 mg/ml.






Rippex 225
Test P 75mg/ml
Tren A 75mg/ml
Mast P 75mg/ml



actually contains
tren ace 58.09 mg/ml / Tren E 44 mg


​


----------



## MrInsensitive (Dec 12, 2020)

Oh wow. Thanks for posting this bro.


----------



## Hooba (Dec 12, 2020)

That's a shitty deal for sure on the tren!  I'm interested to see if anyone else got their test E vials tested and good results like I did?  I never plan on going farther then test e or maybe anavar.  Sucks it's getting harder and harder to find reliable sources anymore.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Dec 12, 2020)

Knew a few guys that used their stuff several years back. Like most labs, they likely went down the toilet.


----------



## lfod14 (Dec 12, 2020)

They've definitely either got screwed by their new lab OR they're screwing people now. I've used a bunch of their stuff and it was great, but having 3 different things all test bad in short order is a huge red flag. I donated some Deca I had and luckily it came back ok (but not perfect either) Deca 200 came back at 191.73 so acceptable but....... Probably not buying from Dutch anymore and going back to my original guy, slightly more expensive but always tests near perfect. The draw to Dutch I think for most people was small minimal orders.


----------



## Hooba (Dec 12, 2020)

I'm wondering if they have a first time buyer rack where they give something legit then the second time you go and buy something from them they give you stuff from the under dosed rack?  This is my first time with them but after what everyone else is saying from being burned by them from before I'll go back to dragon stuff.  My problem is finding something that doesn't contain grape seed oil since I'm allergic to it.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 12, 2020)

SerialHooba said:


> After having to find a  new source I decided to give Dutch pharma a try, it was US based so I didn't have to worry about customs and all the other stuff that comes with it.  Having been skeptical at first I sent out a sample to a lab and waited for the results to returned and to my surprise my test 400 came back actually a  little better than the 400mg per ML so for now I'm going to give them a thumbs up until something happens and I'm forced to look elsewhere.  Only gripe I had with them is the shipping times but with COVID right now I couldn't blame them since I think it was more on the postal carrier.



this sounds like an affiliate


----------



## Hooba (Dec 12, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> this sounds like an affiliate



That's a negative Ghost rider!  The  pattern is full!  I was just giving my honest review of the source is all, no affiliation with them in anyway.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 12, 2020)

SerialHooba said:


> That's a negative Ghost rider!  The  pattern is full!  I was just giving my honest review of the source is all, no affiliation with them in anyway.



if I ever need a ghost writer Im calling you


----------



## codehead (Dec 12, 2020)

I tried Dutch about three years ago as most reviews were good. First order seemed legit but never ran bloods. Second order 7 out of 8 test prop were crashed and the test base seemed like pure oil unlike the first order. Never bothered to ask for replacements why punish myself. After that his reviews have been all over the board from one extreme to the other. Give Gear Church a try if you haven't. So Dutch if off asf? Wonder where he is now days probably with the brotherhood?


----------



## Hooba (Dec 12, 2020)

codehead said:


> I tried Dutch about three years ago as most reviews were good. First order seemed legit but never ran bloods. Second order 7 out of 8 test prop were crashed and the test base seemed like pure oil unlike the first order. Never bothered to ask for replacements why punish myself. After that his reviews have been all over the board from one extreme to the other. Give Gear Church a try if you haven't. So Dutch if off asf? Wonder where he is now days probably with the brotherhood?



After posting about dutch at first I'm happy everyone else has come out and posted about them.  After this bottle is finished I will not be going back to them, too much of a risk of bunk/under dosed product.  Thank you for this post!


----------

